# good fry food?



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

what are some good foods to feed cichlid fry?


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

I feed Hikari First Bites to very small fry.

Kevin


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I like to start with hatching live brine shrimp for a couple of weeks. Then start with New Life Spectrum Grow. Sometimes I have to crush it.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

NLS has Small Fry Starter as well, similiar to Hikari First Bites, powdery.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

I use crushed NLS flake w/garlic, then Grow.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

I just use NLS Grow.


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

Like punman I start them on newlly hatched baby brine shrimp them move up to NLS grow after a few weeks. Sometimes I crush flake up very fine and feed that but only when I don't have BBS hatched.


----------



## AZcichlidfreak (Nov 16, 2010)

+1 on the NLS Grow


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

cyclop-ezze, nls growth, bbs


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Glaneon said:


> I just use NLS Grow.


+1

I use the edge of the lid to crush it until the fry are large enough to eat pieces whole.


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

what is NLS ?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

New Life Spectrum Grow Formula. That's what I use too.

There is also New Life Spectrum Cichlid Formula once they are juveniles.


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

oh i will have to try and find some then. may go to green bay tomorrow


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

I just use my Nls crumbs at bottom of the jar :lol:


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

Decapsulated Brine Shrimp Eggs for small fry such as Calvus work well


----------

